# Why does this keep popping up? Adobe....



## Lucky13 (Mar 25, 2016)

Why is this repeatedly popping up on every page?


----------



## rochie (Mar 25, 2016)

Not seen that one


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 25, 2016)

Bl**dy annoying!


----------



## stona (Mar 25, 2016)

Which version of IE are you using?

In any case try both of these:

a)Open Internet Explorer
b)Select the* Tools* option and click on Internet Options.
c)Select the last tab *Advanced *and set all the settings to default including the security settings by selecting the option button *Reset.*
d)Click on Ok and restart the Internet Explorer.

And

a)Open Internet Explorer
b)Select the* Tools* option and click on Internet Options.
c)In the * Security* Tab select the Trusted sites Zone and click on Custom level
d)Scroll down and enable the option* Display mixed contents*
e)Also enable the option* don’t prompt for client certificate selection when no certificates.*
f)Click on OK and restart the Internet Explorer.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2016)

Could just not use internet explorer...


----------

